# Fireglaze polish-anyone used it...how good?



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

hi guys,

im new to this excellent forum and also new to car polishing etc!

previously its been the automatic car was but not anymore!

Have seen the following polish / sealant on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIRE-GLAZE-PL...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Any of you guys have any experience of this product or heard about it?
Can last upto three years? can that be true?

might just have a punt on it and see how it goes but any comments from you guys welcome!

thanks


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alot of crap if you ask me !! 

Until I can be proven wrong ( which I wont )nothing can give protection upto 3 years and costs what you make roughly a hour :lol:


----------



## Page (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't any thing about fireglaze But i do know there is no way that you are going to get up to 3 years of protection out of it. And my 2 cents worth would be stay away from it.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

thats what I thought aswell...3 years for 8 quid...very good price!

found the "official" website:

http://www.autopolish.com/fact.htm

its states on there will last upto 3 years with no renewal required.

Im always keen to try out new products....sometimes they are good other times just a load of tat!
will prob have a bid on it and report feedback on here....mind you I havent really used car polish in the past so dont have anything to compare it to. Only thing I very occasionaly used was some polish I picked up from Asda's!!!!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

No its not a new product, in fact its a forunner and similar product to `Glare`
Don`t be kidded by the price its still a good item but obviously not up to some of its claims like many others.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

If you can ignore the lame/bold claims and the lousy packaging, It's very good IMHO.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah the font on the packagine was a bit "HAPPY DAYS" style!

have you used it youreslef porta?
did it last a long time?
did you get a good shine?
also what colour of car did you apply it to?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

zstd said:


> yeah the font on the packagine was a bit "HAPPY DAYS" style!
> 
> have you used it youreslef porta?
> did it last a long time?
> ...


Here is one car I did with Fireglaze http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34904&highlight=scholl

I have done many cars, the beading will go away pretty quickly but the car will keep the gloss and is easy to wash for a looong time. I clay and give the cars two new coats after about 1 year.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Fireglaze is about 16 years old, it is a superb hand polish
Glare is the new stuff from the same manufacturer and far superior IMHO

FG definately works great on pre 90's SS painted cars


----------



## slickboy (Sep 10, 2008)

I have used Fire Glaze and although it doesn't last as long as other products I have used, it is a simple to apply/remove product. I have a friend that has detailed cars for years and swears by it for an LSP. Not used it in a while as I am now hooked on Collinite waxes for a base with a top coat of various other waxes (still can't decide what I like best on my black Lexus), but I do remember that it produced a decent depth and shine to the finish. Not a bad product at all. Just my .02.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Fireglaze is about 16 years old, it is a superb hand polish
> Glare is the new stuff from the same manufacturer and far superior IMHO
> 
> FG definately works great on pre 90's SS painted cars


Is Glare made by MB International USA CO?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

nope, Ultra 2000 Manufacturing international incorporated
Reno/Nevada


----------

